# Realistic Blood!!!



## bharat_r (May 19, 2005)

I found this tut intrsting & simple.Source: *www.newtutorials.com/

*- Step 1*

Open the picture that you would like to use for this tutorial

*www.newtutorials.com/blood/blood01.jpg

*- Step 2 * 

Open your layers palette from Window > Layers and create a second layer. Now take your Lasso tool and make a circular outline of where you want the blood to be as displayed on the image. 

*www.newtutorials.com/blood/blood02.jpg

*- Step 3 * 

Fill the area selected with the lasso in a dark red color and select the layer as Color Burn on your layers palette. Deselect the selected area if you haven't done so yet. 

*www.newtutorials.com/blood/blood03.jpg

*- Step 4 * 

Now head over to your Tool bar and pick the smudge tool. Be sure the brush size for it is rather small. 

*www.newtutorials.com/blood/blood04.jpg

*- Step 5  *

With the smudge tool, smudge the blood down until it looks closer to being realistic. 

*www.newtutorials.com/blood/blood05.jpg

*- Step 6  *

Select the Burn tool, located to the right of the smudge tool on your Tool bar. 

*www.newtutorials.com/blood/blood06.jpg

*- Step 7  *

With the burn tool, deepen the blood wound by making it darker on the critical spots which should be the middle. Take a look at my image to see how I did it. 

*www.newtutorials.com/blood/blood07.jpg

*- Step 8  *

Finally, go to Filter > Texture > Texturizer. Once the box opens up, select Burlap for your Texture. Scale it to 200%. Give it a Relief of 2 or 3. Now press OK and you are done! 

*www.newtutorials.com/blood/blood08.jpg

Take a look at the final product.

*www.newtutorials.com/blood/blood09.jpg




*Also see here for a different version of the tutorial.The final pic looks more realistic.*


----------



## bharat_r (May 19, 2005)

For more wounds see here.


----------



## goobimama (May 24, 2005)

I realise you gave the link, but I don't think its right to copy paste someone else's work here.....just my opinion....


----------



## shwetanshu (May 24, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I realise you gave the link, but I don't think its right to copy paste someone else's work here.....just my opinion....


goobi i too think that a copy paste tut should not be entertained here, instead a new sticky shud be made where members can give linx to the tuts they think r good. The Tut section shud be exclusively for tuts by members only.

Anyways thanx for the tuts bharat


----------



## bharat_r (May 24, 2005)

But I gave the credit to the site & didn't say it was mine.

ok,next time if I find somthing intresting I'll just give the link.


----------



## goobimama (May 24, 2005)

Didn't mean to sound harsh. What I'm trying to say is, it would be better if you gave the link and then wrote your own tutorial with images that you have manipulated. It would give a much more personal touch to the tutorial and would also avoid any copywright problems.


----------



## FxBOOM (Jun 8, 2005)

*Make It Real By Making Blood Thick*

After Step 3 :
Double Click Blood Layer ( Layer 2 in Pic ) to open Blending options
In Blending options click Styles And Select " Red Gel " Style ( Photoshop CS )
Make new layer above this layer , and merge both layers ( new one and blood layer ) 
It will Flatten the Effect 
Now proceed to step 4

Pro Tip By FxBOOM
( Effect don't match the face expression so dont get confsed  , It Works )

*fxboom.net/graphics/blood01.jpg


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 8, 2005)

bharat_r, you shd remove the "BRAINIAVC" tag which looks so fake. 

But the tut works for sure.


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 8, 2005)

i just finished editing my pics.. they look so real!! keep up the good work!


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 8, 2005)

what can i say, photoshop deserves an oscar

BTW, the brianiac tag can fool u if you don't look closer coz it's smaller than the orgiginal, but i say u remove it


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jun 8, 2005)

I just have to say this that if you are not provided any tags from digit then trying to sqush one under your avatar looks odd and kinda stupid...

No Offence Meant.... It's just my opinion.....

*I sometimes feel that a braniac tag is useless.... We just need tags for mods and admins that's it...*

Providing titles to members for their intelligence is wierd. And it is not necessary that a person having the tag is really a brainiac... He may just be a good googler... And I know there are many people in this forum who deserve that tag but are not having it....


----------



## goobimama (Jun 8, 2005)

> And I know there are many people in this forum who deserve that tag but are not having it....



Like for example, me!


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 9, 2005)

SWEET SNEHA said:
			
		

> bharat_r, you shd remove the "BRAINIAVC" tag which looks so fake.



Done madam!


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 9, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> Done madam!


Thanks very much sir.
By the way, anybody can understand by reading your rank,
which is" WARMED-UP NERD"


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 10, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> > And I know there are many people in this forum who deserve that tag but are not having it....
> 
> 
> 
> Like for example, me!



some ppl praise themselves too much

did i say that was bad


----------



## vandit (Sep 8, 2005)

I was workin around with goobimama tuts ... the ZOMBIE one.. and here what  a mess I made of myself..... no harm meant for his tuts though...
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/3333/vanditghost0ut.th.jpg


----------



## FasTrack (Sep 8, 2005)

vandit said:
			
		

> I was workin around with goobimama tuts ... the ZOMBIE one.. and here what  a mess I made of myself..... no harm meant for his tuts though...
> *img69.imageshack.us/img69/3333/vanditghost0ut.th.jpg



Killer Pic, nice work pal.


----------

